# RST im Dauereinsatz



## RST_Europe_Team (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Jetzt gehen wir mal in die Offensive und würden gerne einmal eure Erfahrungen rund um RST Produkte im täglichen Einsatz einsammeln.
Sprich, ist die Technik unauffällig, gibt es nervige Kleinigkeiten die verbessert werden sollten, gut gelungene Detaillösungen oder ähnliches?

Wir haben nun seit Mitte November die RST F1RST Platinum über den Winter im Einsatz gehabt - dem harten Winter zum trotz; gut 2000 - 2500km sind jetzt abgespult.
Die Technik ist unauffällig, die Abstreifringe wurden regelmäßig gereinigt (mit dem bewährten Putzlumpen) und etwas mit Öl versehen.
Luft wurde im November eingefüllt und seitdem nicht mehr nachgepumpt - jetzt sollte aber wieder etwas Luft nachgefüllt werden. Dennoch hinterlässt das einen guten Eindruck, mal ganz ohne Eigenlob .







Nun wie gesagt geben wir an die Forenbenutzer ab, deren Einschätzung der oft wenig bedachten Alltagsteile hier posten zu dürfen.

Dann freuen wir uns auf rege Beteiligung - und freuen uns natürlich um jede Anregung unsere Produkte weiter verbessern zu können .

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (23. Februar 2010)

Wie gerne würde ich was zu einer Storm Super Air sagen, aber wie immer im Leben, Lieferbar ab Anfang März + die übliche 14 Tage wahrscheinlich ......man wie gerne würde ich die Gabel endlich einbauen und Fahren, der Rest des Rades ist schon lange fertig.


gruß ollo, der der auf die Gabel wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (26. Februar 2010)

Nun ich habe zwar keine RST aber die Aktion finde ich echt gut


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Februar 2010)

Hab ´ne 9 Jahre alte RST Gamma AET. Früher war das Ding im Dauereinsatz und bin ach bissl Freeride gefahren mit z.B. dropps von ´nem Meter ins Flat. Die letzten Jahre wurde das Rad kaum noch gefahren in dem sie drinnen steckt. Sie lebt aber immernoch ohne Probleme. Sogar obwohl ich mit 14 tonnenweise WD40 statt Brunox draufgesprüht hatte. Davon hat sie sich auch wieder erholt.

Denke nur das es euch nicht um so alte Brocken geht


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. Februar 2010)

habe seit januar ne society xeno/rst space jump komme aber dank wetter und verletztung nicht zum fahren arrrrgggg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. März 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> Wie gerne würde ich was zu einer Storm Super Air sagen, aber wie immer im Leben, Lieferbar ab Anfang März + die übliche 14 Tage wahrscheinlich ......man wie gerne würde ich die Gabel endlich einbauen und Fahren, der Rest des Rades ist schon lange fertig.
> 
> 
> gruß ollo, der der auf die Gabel wartet



Geduld! Die Ware ist unterwegs - dann freuen wir uns auf ein Feedback, gerne auch positiv... 



StillPad schrieb:


> Nun ich habe zwar keine RST aber die Aktion  finde ich echt gut



Danke - es ist sehr interessant auch mal den Benutzer zu Wort kommen zu lassen. Es profitieren doch beide Seiten von solch einem Erfahrungsaustausch.



kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> habe seit januar ne society xeno/rst  space jump komme aber dank wetter und verletztung nicht zum fahren  arrrrgggg



Es ist Frühjahr - wenn jetzt noch die Verletzung abklingt ist der Saisonauftakt gerettet!!

Bei uns im Fuhrpark befinden sich auch noch die RST Titan 120mm und bald auch hoffentlich in Finale Ligure im Einsatz die RST Strom Air .
Bericht folgt.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (1. März 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Geduld! Die Ware ist unterwegs - dann freuen wir uns auf ein Feedback, gerne auch positiv...
> ..........
> Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.




unterwegs.....von wo nach wo......aus Taiwan zu Euch oder von Euch zu Lange oder etwa schon von Lange zu den Händlern.....

ich denke es wird wohl ersteres sein und die + 14 Tage ab erzähltem / gemeinten Liefertermin passen nach wie vor 

gruß ollo


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. März 2010)

Hallo ollo,

es soll die Tage ja auch noch einmal kalt werden - da sind ausgedehnte Testrunden sowieso noch nicht so angenehm.
Ersteres passt leider, der Container schippert noch vor sich hin 

Aber wie heißt es so schön - Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude... auch wenn das manchmal nur bedingt tröstet.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## 7h4nt0m (5. März 2010)

also mit meiner rst launch ra bin ich soweit zufrieden, nur halt das eine schon beschriebene problem
könnte man das ventil der dämpfung nicht "grosszügiger" bauen, so dass wenn es kalt ist man das ventil noch weiter öffnet und so die gabel fahrbar bleibt ?
denn wenn man die dämpfung voll reindreht (also langsamer macht) kann man eh nicht so gut fahren selbst bei normalen temperaturen
aber ansonsten bin ich eig zufrieden mit der gabel für den preis


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. März 2010)

pfeifen der xeno/space ist nach dem einfahren weg,leicht abzustimmen per luft und zugstufe steif und vorallem leicht mein dj 3 über 3kg die xeno/space 2,4 dazu noch bremse v. weg rad fliegt quasi über die dirts


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

das Pfeifen klingt nach trockenen Dichtungen - das sind meistens die Abstreifringe der Gabel. Generell braucht eine neue Forke immer ein paar Kilometer um optimal zu funktionieten.
"...das rad fliegt quasi über die dirts" ... ja, Airtime ist wichtig - dann mal ab auf nen Pumptrack 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. März 2010)

pumptrack habe ich auch hinterm haus,das pfeifen wahr nur im neuzustand jetzt nach 2 mal fahren weg,habe allerdings von plüschigen 1,5bar auf dirt taugliche 2,5 erhöht


----------



## ollo (13. April 2010)

zwar noch nicht im Dauereinsatz, dafür aber im Einsatz


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. April 2010)

ich habe an einem ghoastebs 1 2009 eine rst capa  ml...
sehr straff kaum federerung/dämpfung.
ansonsten wird die gabel mit bike mindestens 8 km pro tag bewegt und federt das gröbste weg...das gröbste


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. April 2010)

Hallo Ghost_Geobiker,

wir haben schon in so einigen RST threads immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass bei einer Gabel mit nur einer minimalen Einstellmöglichkeit der Federrate (hier durch Dreh-Verstellknopf) die Feder auf das Körper- bzw. Systemgewicht Fahrer/Rad abgestimmt werden sollte.

Dann ist auch der täglich benutzende Biker nicht immer so gefrustet wenn er seine Alltagsbegleiterin -hier die Gabel- anschaut 

@ ollo: sehr schick! Weiter so - und bitte auch ein bissl einsauen, sonst könnte man noch unterstellen dass das Rad gar nich bewegt wird 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (13. April 2010)

oh ja jetzt wo Du es schreibst..... keine Sorge, so sauber wird es jetzt nur einmal aussehen und dann Artgerecht in den Farben von Mutter Natur.


----------



## benn9411 (3. Mai 2010)

servus,
die aktion insgesamt finde ich sehr gut , nun aber zur gabel ich habe sie seit mehr als einem halben jahr im einsatz (rst gila pro tnl) anfangs ging sie wunderbar schön eingestellt gutes ansprechverhalten usw. aber nach knapp 3 monaten musste sie schon zum händler weil sie kaum noch federweg freigegeben hat max 30mm, ok dann erstmal warten .... gabel wieder da funzt gut keine probleme (haben den  service auch gleich dazugemacht).
weiterer minuspunkt der lack ist sehr schnell ab was dazu noch sehr hässlich aussieht.
nun nach ein paarweiteren monaten schonwieder dasselbe problem, kaum noch federweg und jetzt kommsts: sie federt noch nicht mal mehr von alleine aus, ich muss immer sehr aktiv mitarbeiten das sie überhaupt noch was macht.und nach dem letzen putzen dann der schock: die gabel ist so gut wie starr, wenn ich mich voll draufwerfe max 5mm federweg und kein ausfedern mehr.
letztendlich bin ich sehr enttäuscht von der gabel, ich werde sie demnächst mal zum händler bringen, aber für mich heist es nie wieder rst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. Mai 2010)

ich muss mich vllt wegen meiner schlechten einschäötzung der capa ml entschuldigen:

ich war beim radladen wo mir gesagt wurde das der geringe federweg möglicherweis etwas mit meinem wintereinsatz zu tun hat und dass sie die gabel auseinandernehemen müssen.ein freund hat mir dann brunox draufgesprüht wodurch sie wieder sehr schon funktioniert wenn man regelmäßßig nachschmiert...
in den nächsten ferien wird die gabel zum radladen gebracht und funktioniert danach hoffentlich auch ohne tonnen an brunox


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Mai 2010)

@ benn: Dämpfung aushängen, dann passt das wieder . Oder das Öl wechseln.

@ Ghost Geobiker: Hätteste mal das Brunox weggelassen, würde sie jetzt besser funktionieren. Das Teil verpanscht und verdrängt Öl/Fett und greift die Dichtungen an.


----------



## Kai O. (6. Mai 2010)

Erstmal ein Lob für die Aktion, hoffendlich bringt sie beiden Parteien was.
Ich hatte die letzten 13 Jahre mehrere Einsteigermodelle von RST an Alltagsrädern, und hatte eigendlich nie Probleme damit. Selbs die älteren Elastomere-Ausführungen der Mozos usw liefen gut.Ich hatte ein Rotwild RCC 03 mit einer Hi5,was damals eine echt super Gabel war. Auch konnte ich für ein paar Monate eine EGO mein Eigen nennen.

Als Wunsch für die Zukunft wäre von mir etwas mehr Angebot im Freeride-Bereich! Rst war leider bis vor 4 Jahren nicht mehr wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Ich würde gerne wieder RST fahren, da ich die Marke immer irgendwie mochte weil sie anders war.
Also, macht weiter und orientiert euch ruhig am Dirt und Freeride Boom, das wird noch paar Jahre anhalten!
Gruß
Kai


----------



## benn9411 (7. Mai 2010)

@müs lee : jetzt steh ich aufm schlauch  ironie oder ernstgemeint (glaub ich eher net)


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Einschätzungen... und bis auf benn9411 werden auch einige weiter RST fahren 
Ich denke es ist für beide Seiten wichtig in engem Kontakt zu bleiben. Für den Hersteller zu erfahren, wo es "hakt" und für den Biker selbst, dem (ich hoffe wir konnten das bis dato umsetzen) mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden wird.
Wir denken dass wir mit unseren Produkten die ja wirklich nur einen Bruchteil so mancher Konkurrenz kosten, faire Ware anbieten können, um den Einstieg ins Segment Biken gut zu ermöglichen). 
Dann mal noch allseits gutes Gelingen und wir sind gerne da wenn es irgendwo woeder klemmt 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Mai 2010)

@ benn: Nein, kein Scherz. Ich hatte keine Lust, für den Service bei meinem Händler was zu zahlen und weil ich weder Ahnung hatte, wie ich diese "Kartusche" rolleyes öffnen soll (war nicht ersichtlich) und sowieso kein passendes Öl zur Verfügung stand, habe ich kurzerhand die Schraube am rechten Tauchrohr weggelassen. Funzt super. Endlich nutze ich den Federweg vollständig und bei Kälte gibts nun auch kein Problem mehr. Da die Gabel eh nur an der Stadtschlampe werkeln soll, besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass sie mir wegen Überbelastung runterfliegt oder so was. Zwar ist die Lösung keineswegs professionell, aber dafür funktional.


----------



## benn9411 (8. Mai 2010)

sooooooooo, ich hab mal die schraube am rechten tauchrohr wie müs lee gesagt hat weggelassen und siehe da sie funktioniert wie ne fox eher noch sahniger :love  einziges problem die rechte einheit also die stange mit den gummis dran schlägt unten an der gabel an wenn sie den vollen federweg ausnutzt was nun endlich geht ;D


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Mai 2010)

Na, eine Fox geht aber noch ein ganzes Stück besser .

Du kannst Stand- und Tauchrohre mal trennen und die Kartusche ganz zurückdrücken, dann schlägt die nicht mehr unten auf.


----------



## benn9411 (8. Mai 2010)

ich hab ne 32 an nem stumpjumper gefahren und muss sagen meine geht besser oder die fox war einfach mies eingestellt, das mim runterfrücken werd ich auch mal machen und dann mal aufn trail fahrn


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Pff, meine 36er Talas geht 10 mal besser als meine Gila, beide mit Motorölschmierung. Von der Dämpfung ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Pff, meine 36er Talas geht 10 mal besser als meine Gila, beide mit Motorölschmierung. Von der Dämpfung ganz zu schweigen...



- "minimal" unterschiedliches $$$ Segment
- Anderer Hub
- viel komplexere Dämpfung

Fox schon ab Werk mit teils inakzeptablem Buchsenspiel

Und ich bin sichtlich zuversichtlich das du das hoffnungslose Durchsacken der Talas Modelle positiv wertest 

Ich würd ja gern sagen das du Apfel mit Birnen vergleichst aber das geht schon Richtung Weizenmehl vs. Rollbraten 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern sagen das du Apfel mit Birnen vergleichst aber das geht schon Richtung Weizenmehl vs. Rollbraten



Schöne Metapher .

Aber ernsthaft: Benn9411 hat die RST mit einer Fox verglichen und behauptet, erstere sei besser. Trotz all der Mängel, die Fox immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen kann oder will, darf ich das nicht unkommentiert so stehen lassen.

Btw: Buchsenspiel hat meine nicht, nur so ein "Festkleben" nach ein paar Minuten Inaktivität, das schon mehrfach hier im Forum beschrieben wurde. Vielleicht sind die Buchsen noch ein wenig straff, ich weiss es nicht. Jedenfalls ist das Losbrechmoment auch mit 40psi immer noch relativ hoch (ein dreifach Hurra auf die Dichtungen!), aber das macht meine Gila auch nicht besser. Und das Durchsacken stört mich nicht, also kein Problem .


----------



## benn9411 (9. Mai 2010)

insgesamt nicht besser dafür kann man die 32 besser einstellen und ist in extremeren bedingungen besser als auf der straße wo ich sie testfuhr. und vom reinen federverhalten gefiel mir die gila besser wobei ich langsam glaube das der händler die 32 einfach so ******* eingestellt. wenn mir jemand ne 32 schenkt werde ich sie gerne testen und vergleichen.

mfg ben


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja toll. Eine nicht auf dein Gewicht eingestellte und noch nicht eingefahrene 32er frisch vom Händler kackt natürlich ab. Ist ja kein Wunder.


----------



## benn9411 (9. Mai 2010)

eingefahren ist sie war ja ein testbike aber ich hatte einfach nicht dieses richtige gefühl beim federn, frag nicht was ich damit meine   egal back to topic


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Mai 2010)

Alternativ fehlen dir vielleicht auch nur Erfahrung und Tempo um die Gabeln überhaupt richtig vergleichen zu können.  "Test auf der Straße" klingt jetzt nicht so überragend.

Ich finde um einen wirklichen Test abliefern zu können muss man beide Gabeln akkurat im Gelände bewegt haben und ein wenig Ahnung von der Technik haben die dahinter steht.

Sonst kann man sich den ganzen Aufwand gleich sparen, man verwirrt nur andere User und hilft dabei niemandem.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## benn9411 (10. Mai 2010)

geb dir vollkommen recht mit dem im gelände bewegen , ps   haste nix besseres zu tun als um halb 1 im ibc rumzuhocken


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Mai 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> geb dir vollkommen recht mit dem im gelände bewegen , ps   haste nix besseres zu tun als um halb 1 im ibc rumzuhocken



Nein. Ohne IBC wäre mein Leben sinnlos.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2010)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ benn: Nein, kein Scherz. Ich hatte keine Lust, für den Service bei meinem Händler was zu zahlen und weil ich weder Ahnung hatte, wie ich diese "Kartusche" rolleyes öffnen soll (war nicht ersichtlich) und sowieso kein passendes Öl zur Verfügung stand, habe ich kurzerhand die Schraube am rechten Tauchrohr weggelassen. Funzt super. Endlich nutze ich den Federweg vollständig und bei Kälte gibts nun auch kein Problem mehr. Da die Gabel eh nur an der Stadtschlampe werkeln soll, besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass sie mir wegen Überbelastung runterfliegt oder so was. Zwar ist die Lösung keineswegs professionell, aber dafür funktional.



Hallo an alle,

sehr interessante Lösung.
Die Cartridge ist ab Werk fest verpresst - aufmachen geht da nur einmal. Diese Cartridges gibt es übrigens auch als Ersatz für ein paar Euronen.
Zu beachten ist jedoch dass die Gabel dann nur noch von einer einzigen Schraube zusammengehalten wird!

Um eure Sicherheit besorgt, grüßt das RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2010)

Wie bereits gesagt ist die Gabel an der Stadtschlampe verbaut, wo sie nur wenig belastet wird. Also keine Gefahr .


----------



## benn9411 (11. Mai 2010)

hab die schraube auch wieder reingemacht da ich mein bike auch im wald beweg und dort ist mir haltbarkeit eben schon wichtig, ist aber ne gute idee gewesen


----------



## XAVI (7. Juni 2010)

hatte auch eine rst gila tnl, und das ding fand ich irgendwie bescheiden, sogar gegenüber der jetzigen marzocchi 33 rlo...
sprach nicht wirklich an, konnte nur 50mm nutzen, war im winter zu hart...
(die 33er ist ja kein super duper ding)


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle,

die RST Gabeln die hier angesprochen werden leiden wie hier oft beschrieben an einem hohem Maß an Ruckeligkeit - das wird jetzt jedoch entscheidend verbessert.
Das sind wir dahinter den Kunden ordentliche Produktqualität in die Hände zu drücken.

Der Vergleich der teureren (Gabel-)Liga zu den Produkten à la RST Gila hinkt meist - man kriegt meist einige RST Gabeln für den Preis der teureren Produkte. 
Aber das entschuldigt zugegebenermaßen nicht eine potentielle schlechte Funktion der Gabel 

Drum freuen wir uns über jedes Feedback um auch unsere Produkte voranbringen zu können.

Danke für alle Posts 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (11. Juni 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> die RST Gabeln die hier angesprochen werden leiden wie hier oft beschrieben an einem hohem Maß an Ruckeligkeit - das wird jetzt jedoch entscheidend verbessert.
> Das sind wir dahinter den Kunden ordentliche Produktqualität in die Hände zu drücken.
> ...



Moin RST

deshalb liegt meine Storm Air auch seit dem 3.06.2010  wieder bei euch auf dem "Tisch" ich hoffe es gibt da eine anständige Lösung......mit Geschlitzten Buchsen und Schaumstoffringen in den Staubabstreifern, selbst wenn ihr keine Oelschmierung machen "dürft" ich würde das dürfen 

Freue mich auf eine wiederkehrende "Ansprechende" Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (15. Juni 2010)

> die RST Gabeln die hier angesprochen  werden leiden wie hier oft beschrieben an einem hohem Maß an  Ruckeligkeit - das wird jetzt jedoch entscheidend verbessert.



Moin zusammen, 
ich fahre die RST Air Platinum an einem Ghost 7000 SE , ich habe leider keinen Vergleich zu einer Fox, und auch ist das meine erste "vollwertigere" Auststattung (bin vorher ein älteres TREK Carbon mit ebenso alten Komponenten gefahren) , also habe keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. 

Ich bzw. das Rad leidet bei mir auch sehr unter Ruckeln, nur kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen obs an der Gabel liegt, hier und da darf ich schonmal ein hochwertigeres Rad fahren (mit Fox), welche bisher alle viel ruhiger liefen, leider nicht im Gelände getestet. 

Wie kann ich herausfinden ob es an der Gabel liegt? Einige Profis mit denen ich ab und an fahre meinen die "Buchsen" hätten zu viel Spiel, das war beim ersten Ausritt schon, man empfahl mir erstmal zu fahren um zu schauen ob sich das legt, die Gabel quasi einfahren, aber neulich wurde ich schon wieder darauf angesprochen. 

Was die Ruckeligkeit angeht, im Gelände merke ich das weniger, Bergauf fast gar nicht(meist fahr ich auch locked bergauf), Bergab rappelt es eh überall, aber immer mal wieder auf ebenen Waldboden schüttelt es mich schonmal durch als würde ich auf Kopfsteinpflaster unterwegs sein. 

2 mal ist es mir passiert das die Gabel im Gelände Starr wurde, da hat wohl das Remote Lock irgendwie gesponnen, der Hebel ließ sich nicht mehr drücken, bzw. lösen, hatte kein Druck. Als 

Habe das Rad / die Gabel nun 1 Monat, ca. 850 Km gelaufen , davon die Hälfte Straße und Hälfte richtiges Gelände. 

Nun meinte ein anderer Kollege ich solle die Gabel mal aufpmpen, und am "Rebound" drehen... die Gabel einstellen... wäre "easy"... nur wsa ist ein Rebound und womit Pumpe ich die Gabel auf? 

Am besten ich fahr nochmal zum Händler der soll das mal checken. Wie ist das denn wenn die Gabel doch ein Defekt haben sollte , bekommt man die schnell zurück? Ich habe immer Angst wenn ich zum Händler fahre das der das Bike direkt da behält aus welchen Gründen auch immer und ich ne Woche ohne dastehe . 

Bzw. wie kann ich selber merken ob die Gabel in Ordnung arbeitet oder nicht, überprüfen ob der Federweg passt usw... während der Fahrt bin ich viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt der Gruppe hinterherzufahren bzw. aufs Gelände zu achten. 

Danke.


----------



## ollo (15. Juni 2010)

Moin,

wenn eine Buchse zu viel Spiel hat, fängt die Gabel eher ein wenig an zu Klackern/ Klappern.

Das was Du beschreibst kenne ich von der Storm Air. Eine Gabel sollte beim normalen Aufsitzen auf das Rad in den SAG Bereich einsinken, in meinem Fall hätte die Gabel also so um die 35mm einfedern müßen, das tat sie aber nicht, da das Losbrechmoment (die Reibung zwischen Standrohr/ Buchse und oder Staubabstreifer  zu hoch ist ) und das wird auch bei Dir so sein . 

Die Gabel geht erst in den SAG wenn die Gabel ganz bewusst komprimiert wird oder sie durch leichtes Anbremsen Einfedern muß, leider schafft es die Gabel aufgrund des hohen Losbrechmoments oder der Schlechten Schmierung (die Gabel ist zu Trocken) auch nicht mehr oder sehr schlecht in die Ausgangsposition (zurück federn), so das sie die Funktion einer Federgabel schlecht bis gar nicht erfüllt (über den Trail poltern so zu sagen).

entweder sind die Buchsen / Staubabstreifer zu eng, die Schmierung zu gering oder die Oberfläche der Standrohre zu rauh oder alles zusammen.

Selbst mit dem Einwand das die RST Teamfahrer mit der / den Gabeln zufrieden sind, funktioniert sie schlecht. Und wenn so eine Teamfahrer Gabel die nächsten 3-5 Wochen mal nicht nach jedem Rennen penibel gewartet wird, wird auch dieser bald merken das sie nicht gut ansprechen.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe das RST diese Kritik zum Anlass nimmt der Gabel Standrohre und Buchsen mit einer besseren Oberfläche zu spendieren und eine Möglichkeit die Gabel entweder von Außen zu schmieren oder sogar eine Oelschmierung zu verpassen (auch wenn das Geld für ein Patent kostet) ...........wäre schade um die Strom Air


----------



## elTorito (15. Juni 2010)

> fängt die Gabel eher ein wenig an zu Klackern/ Klappern.



Ist das sehr hörbar? Weil so ein Geräusch habe ich oft, nicht permanent, aber doch haeufig, und habe es den Kabelzügen zugeschrieben. Ich seh schon das ich nicht um einen Besuch beim Händler rumkomme.  

Ich will die RST nicht schelcht reden, habe auch gar keinen Vergleich um dies zu können , hehe, aber so ein bisschen ärgere ich mich doch das ich nicht bei dem Bike für 100 EUR Aufpreis die Fox genommen habe. 

Was kostet eigentlich ca. so eine Gabel Wartung?


----------



## ollo (15. Juni 2010)

ich will sie auch nicht schlecht machen und ich denke das RST soviel verstand hat, das Kritik seitens des Benutzers nicht als schlecht machen empfunden wird, sondern als Rückmeldung vom Benutzer um es vielleicht noch ein bisschen besser zu machen als bisher ........Rückmeldungen fallen zwar meist Negativ aus, denn wenn alles läuft hat man eh immer anderes im Kopf, als mal "Danke" für das tolle Produkt zu sagen..... traurig, ist aber so 

So zurück zu Dir  ....... wenn es so sein sollte, sind deine Buchsen schon im Neuzustand "Ausgeschlagen" das kannst Du selber prüfen, in dem Du die Vorderradbremse mit der linken Hand ziehst und dann das Rad leicht vor und zurück schiebst / Ruckelst ...gleichzeitig hast Du Daumen und Ziegefinger um das Standrohr in Höhe der Staubdichtung/ Tauchrohr (Gabelcasting)  gelegt...und wenn Du dann erfühlen kannst wie sich die Standrohre in den Tauchrohren hin und her bewegen, hast Du Spiel.....aber nicht zu verwechseln mit dem leichten eintauchen der Standrohre

und wenn das alles für Dich nicht so recht stimmig ist, geh zum Händler und lass es Prüfen, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, schau ihm dabei zu.

Auch wenn es gleich vielleicht wieder böse Worte hagelt, vergiss die Fox, die Marke ist überbewertet, da gibt es andere Manitou, Suntour, Rock Shox, Marzzochi, Magura


----------



## elTorito (15. Juni 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> Auch wenn es gleich vielleicht wieder böse Worte hagelt, vergiss die Fox, die Marke ist überbewertet, da gibt es andere Manitou, Suntour, Rock Shox, Marzzochi, Magura



Hab mich vertan, sorry, alternative zur RST First Platinum war die RockShox Recon SL.. 

Danke für den Tipp, werde das gleich zu Hause direkt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## elTorito (16. Juni 2010)

Hola, 
also ich hab das mal so ausprobiert, und bin mir nicht sicher ob sich das hin und her bewegt, heute Abend ist wieder ein Ausritt geplant, da werden einige dabei sein die sich besser damit auskennen sollten, werde ich mal fragen, und morgen werd ich mal zum Händler, brauch eh noch ein neuen Sattel und Handschuhe und wollte da mal probesitzen und anprobieren. 

Bei meiner Ghost Mappe lag nur die Bedieungsanleitung für das Rad und Komponenten und eine DVD für die RockShox bei, finde ich irgendwo eine (deutsche ) Bedienungsanleitung für die RST? Wofür z.B. auf der Unterseite die Schraube ist, wie ich die Härte verstellen kann, wie / womit ich die Tauchrohre sauber machen kann.... 

Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo elTorito,

gut dass ollo so gerne ausgeholfen hat...
Die Anleitung gibt es auch, was die regelmäßige Wartung betrifft "online" auf der RST Website www.rst-com.tw unter dem Karteireiter "tech support". Hier kann man sich bis zu den Videoanleitungen durchklicken, wo man die Schmierung der Gabel im Detail vorgeführt bekommt.
Ansonsten gilt für die täglichze Wartung eigentlich ein recht einfacher Grundsatz: ein flusenfreies Tuch und ein wenig Gabelöl wie etwas Brunox Deo helfen die langfristige Funktion der Gabel sicherzustellen.

Wegen der Anleitung helfen wir natürlich gerne aus - bitte kurz eine PM mit der Anschrift schicken und wir schicken eine in gedruckter Form raus 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## elTorito (24. Juni 2010)

Hola, 

bei einen Ausritt am WE ist mir das Spiel erneuert aufgefallen , nach Kräfte Verlust musste ich schieben, und dabei habe ich bemerkt das das "Spiel" auch ohne einfedern da war, bin dann am Montag zum Händler und hab das kontrollieren lassen, der Steuersatz war wohl locker.  Er hat mir auch die Gabel etwas härter eingestellt, und da ich nun wegen einer kleinen Fuß OP erstmal 8 Tage weg vom Trail bin habe ich das Rad direkt zur Inspektion da gelassen. 

Seit 03.05.2010 bis heute hat das Rad/die Gabel: 
59 Stunden Betrieb, 950 Km und 8050 Höhenmeter 

Bin ja schon gespannt wie es sich ohne lockeren Steuersatz und mit härterer Gabel Einstellung fährt. 

Vielleicht kann ich noch öfter berichten, die Gabel wird mich im Sommer auch hoffentlich gut über die Alpen bei meiner ersten AlpenX bringen . 

Danke


----------



## macmaegges (24. Juni 2010)

www.rst.com.tw


----------



## ollo (24. Juni 2010)

nette Seite..........nur warum die Storm TA mit einem Stahlschaft versehen wird.....schade   Tapered oder 1.5 in Alu wäre mal richtig gut...würde auch der Storm Air gut zu Gesicht stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo ollo,

die RST Strom Super TA ist recht einfach aufgebaut. Stahlschaft, Stahlstandrohre und Stahlfederinnenleben mit eine geschlossenen hydr. Dämpferkartusche versehen, um insegesamt den Einstandspreis der Gabel zu drücken - sie kommt fast ausschliesslich im Erstausrüstermarkt zum Einsatz.
Die RST Storm Air TA ist bei PL im Programm mit Alustandrohren, -Schaft und Luftfedermedium kombiniert mit offenem Dämpfungssystem (Ölbad).
Die Nomenklatur ist wie folgt: Super steht für die "Economy" Variante, TA für Through Axle - also Steckachse.
Da RST alle Teile in Eigenregie herstellt, können sämtliche Optionen realisiert werden - RST hat natürlich 1,5" Steuerrohre, Tapered Steuerrohre etc.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist die Gabel RST Strom Super im Paul Lange Programm: es ist die Gabel RST Strom mit 36mm Stahlstandrohren und Stahlfeder Federmedium kombiniert mit eine geschlossenen Kartusche zur Reboud Regulierung. Sie bitet 180mm Federweg und ist mit einem 1,5" (Alu-)Schaft ausgestattet. Diese Gabel "fuhr" mit der Paul Lange Crew auf der Saint Tour in den Lapierre Bikes durch die Bike Parks der Republik 

Bei uns ist nichts unmöglich 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## elTorito (25. Juni 2010)

Hola, 

ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum Remote Lock der RST First Platinum Air , 
und zwar zähle ich 5 Klciks bis der Hebel des Remote Lock ganz umgelegt ist, also eine Stufenweise Verstellung? Das ist auch so gewollt? 

Wie geht man am besten mit dem Remote Lock um? Habe hier und da gelesen das je nach Einsatz die Gabel dadurch Schaden nehmen kann. 

Ich benutze das Remote Lock derzeit für wenn es im Gelände steil Bergauf geht (nach der Erfahrung das ich mit einer Starrgabel besser bergauf kam), oder wenn ich im Wiegeschritt unterwegs bin. Bergab, auf Strasse, und alles andere  entlocked.  

Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo elTorito,

die stufenweise verstellbarket der Einfedergeschwindigkeit ist gewollt - ein so genanntes Feature 
Der letzte Klick des LO Hebels blockiert dann die Gabel.

Der Einsatz des LO Hebels wie von dir beschrieben ist absolut iO. Im Gelande blockiert herumzufahren, sollte der Gabel lieber nicht zugemutet werden - sie hat zwar ein "blow off" um mechanischen Beschädigungen vorzugreifen, aber um das Material nicht zu strapazieren, sollte man lieber davon absehen.

Dann mal viel Spaß auf den sommerlichen Trails.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo RST 

die Storm Air  nenne ich ja mein eigen, nur das es sie in 1.5 und Tapered  geben könnte kann ich nicht finden, nur halt "Ahead"


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo ollo,

"28.6mm Aluminum7050" ist auf der RST Website verzeichnet - also 1 1/8" Ahead; bei Paul Lange ist nur "Ahead (gewindelos)" aufgeführt. 
Zur Info: Paul Lange hat die Gabel nur in 1 1/8" im Programm, die Vielfalt an verschiedenen Steuerrohren (ob nun 1,5" oder tapered) würde den begrenzten Lagerplatz etwas strapazieren.
Von RST Seite aus können wir alles anbieten (Paul Lange ist ja "nur" der Generalimporteur Deutschland) - bei Abnahme eines Containers RST Gabeln gehen wir aber auch gerne auf deine Wünsche ein - tapered, Eloxalteile... sogar die Farbe darfst du individuell auswählen 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (29. Juni 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo ollo,
> 
> "28.6mm Aluminum7050" ist auf der RST Website verzeichnet - also 1 1/8" Ahead; bei Paul Lange ist nur "Ahead (gewindelos)" aufgeführt.
> Zur Info: Paul Lange hat die Gabel nur in 1 1/8" im Programm, die Vielfalt an verschiedenen Steuerrohren (ob nun 1,5" oder tapered) würde den begrenzten Lagerplatz etwas strapazieren.
> ...





Ok .....ich denk drüber nach, wegen dem Container meine ich 

hier mal etwas Schmutziger als nach dem Aufbau


----------



## Taxoffice! (1. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich 2 Marzocchi 55 mehrmals einschicken musste, muss ich mal was Neues ausprobieren. Ich interssiere mich daher für die Storm Air 160 
Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen zu der Gabel:
1) Kann jemand den Federgabeltest aus der bike uploaden
2) Einbauhöhe
3) Sind die "Ruckel" Probleme mittlerweile behoben worden 
4) Wer ist mein Ansprechpartner im Garantiefall 

Grüße


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Taxoffice!,

uns freut das Interesse an der Gabel - auf der Bike-magazin Seite ist der Beitrag nicht zu finden? 
Die Höhe der RST Strom Air mit 160mm Federweg beträgt 540mm.
Die Ruckelprobleme traten vereinzelt bei Gabeln auf - die Standrohrparallelität war hier in der Vergangenheit das entscheidende Problem. Die Produktion wurde umgestellt.
Ansprechpartner für RST Produkte ist in jedem Fall immer (wenn außerhalb der EU produziert) der Generalimporteur - in "unserem" Fall ist das die Fa. Paul Lange & Co. OHG in Stuttgart.

Ein schönes WE auf den Bikes wünscht das RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Taxoffice! (2. Juli 2010)

Der Federgabel Test ist auf bike-magazin leider nicht zu finden, daher wäre es nett wenn ihn jemand hier hochlädt oder per pm.

Gibt es ein Erkennungszeichen (Produktionsnummer o.ä.) an der Gabel, an dem ich erkennen kann ob es schon die verbesserte Version ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Taxoffice!

also einen Produktionscode gibt es natürlich - der ist auf der Krone bei den RST Strom Gabeln angebracht.
Hat schon jemand den Test-Bericht geschickt?

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## 7h4nt0m (7. Juli 2010)

hallo, meine launch ra (vom brass 1 übrig) ruckelt beim ausfedern (wegen der schmierung) hatte sie danach mal auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und mit zweiradfett "behandelt"
dann lief sie knapp 3 tage bei intensiven fahren ganz gut
nur leider drückt sich das ganze fett nach oben raus wodurch mir die standrohre auch schnell mit dreckzusauen und die galbel regelrecht blockiert und natürlich wieder nicht geschmiert ist
wie lässt sich das verhindern ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo 7h4nt0m,

Zweiradfett klingt so nach Universalfett - und damit haben wir da schon mal ein Problem, die Konsitenz und die Inhaltsstoffe passen nicht..
Mit speziellem Gabelfett ist man da wohl eher auf der sicheren Seite.
Einfach mal online nach Empfehlungen suchen.
Dann sollten auch nicht Unmengen Fett aus der Gabel rausquellen - etwas weniger Fett sollte eigentlich auch ausreichen, um Leckagen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Sollte trotzdem noch viel rauslaufen, sollten die Dichtungen erneuert werden.

Und dann kann es weiter gehn... 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2010)

was mich ja mal freuen würde wäre eine leichte gabel mit 20mm achse unter 1800g von RST.

da fehlt irgendwie alles...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo evil_rider,

das ist in der Tat richtig - beim Gewicht sind wir nicht vorne mit dabei was unsere All Mountain und Enduro Forken angeht. Der Vorteil von "mehr Material" ist natürlich das Vorhandensein von Sicherheitsreserven und einer hohen Casting Steifigkeit (siehe Testberichte wie dem BIKE Test).
Im allegmeinen wird der Trend sich weiter von den 20mm Steckachsystemen entfernen, jetzt wo auch RS eingebrochen ist und optional den 15mm Markt bedient.
Die 15mm Steckachse wird im All Mountain Segment bis 150mm FW wahrscheinlich als Standard übrig bleiben.

Deine Eckdaten sind ein Markt für Premium Hersteller. Gerade im Deutschen Markt tun sich die Endkunden mit imagemäßig "schwächeren" Firmen schwer. Aber wir bleiben dran  

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## SnakeEye (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Da an meinem Focus cypress disc die Suntour XCR nun schon zum 3ten mal defekt ist und das innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren hat sich Focus entschieden mir auf Garantie eine neue Gabel zu "spendieren" und zwar die RST Omega-T RL 100 mm. Ich hoffe doch das ich damit keinen schlechten tausch gemacht habe und das diese Gabel nun endlich funktionieren wird. Ich habe nun in den 1,5 Jahren ca. 1800 km gefahren (hauptsächlich CTF) und bin eigentlich schon sehr gespannt auf die neue Gabel. Den ersten Einsatz bekommt Sie dann schon Anfang August bei Schlaflos im Sattel. Dann werde ich mal was über das Teil sagen können!
Ansonsten ist das hier eine super aktion mal den Verbraucher zu Wort kommen zu lassen! Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. Juli 2010)

Gerne geschehen


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo evil_rider,
> 
> das ist in der Tat richtig - beim Gewicht sind wir nicht vorne mit dabei was unsere All Mountain und Enduro Forken angeht. Der Vorteil von "mehr Material" ist natürlich das Vorhandensein von Sicherheitsreserven und einer hohen Casting Steifigkeit (siehe Testberichte wie dem BIKE Test).
> Im allegmeinen wird der Trend sich weiter von den 20mm Steckachsystemen entfernen, jetzt wo auch RS eingebrochen ist und optional den 15mm Markt bedient.
> ...




AM... *pffffft*

geht einfach um ne gabel mit 80-120mm federweg für 4x... bisher ist man da auf -seltene- 32er mit 20mm casting, rock shox oder manitou angewiesen... nichtmal MZ hat was "leichtes" im programm... 

und mir ist das image einer firma eh schnuppe, mache mir immer nen eigenes bild, und meine damalige mozo pro @ 120mm hat gerockt!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Juli 2010)

Warum travelst du Gabelgott das Teil nicht einfach? Du bist doch in allem so toll...


----------



## elTorito (3. August 2010)

Moin, 

ich wieder, danke erstmal für das Handbuch und Werkstatt Info CD für die RST , weiß nicht ob ich mich schon bedankte. Naja, wie man die Gabel zerlegt steht dort drin ;-) 

Naja, meine Frage, der Remote Lock Hebel (RST Air RL) , "kommt nicht mehr zurück", ich muss dann nachhelfen am Dämpfer, "sperren" aber geht nach wie vor, nur das lösen des Hebel will nicht funktionieren. Seilzug gelockert? 

Ich wollte mich eben selber mal dran machen, aber ich habe kein so kleinen sechskant. Was ist das für einer ? 1,5 oder 1 mm? Um den Hebel zu zerlegen, bzw. den Seilzug am Ende zu lockern/nachzuziehen? 

Danke.


----------



## evil_rider (4. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Warum travelst du Gabelgott das Teil nicht einfach? Du bist doch in allem so toll...



sagmal kannst du quacksalver auch lesen?

überall musst du deinen nixwissenden senf zugeben... 



> gabel mit 20mm achse unter 1800g von RST



komm wieder wenn du eigenständig nen shimstack bauen kannst das funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2010)

Das heißt Quacksalber .

Und du lern mal verstehen und interpretieren. 





> bisher ist man da auf -seltene- 32er mit 20mm casting, rock shox oder manitou angewiesen


 Die sollst du traveln und gut is. Oder willst du unbedingt eine RST haben?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. August 2010)

Hallo elTorito,

das klingt eher nach zu viel Zugspannung - der Kabelzug verdreht die kolbenstange der Druckstufe bis ganz zum Anschlag und somit zieht sich die Kolbenstange ein wenig fest -> Folge ist ein Klemmen des Kabelzuges.

Das könnte des Rätsels Lösung sein und somit wäre eine mimimale Lockerung des Seilzuges erforderlich.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.



elTorito schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wieder, danke erstmal für das Handbuch und Werkstatt Info CD für die RST , weiß nicht ob ich mich schon bedankte. Naja, wie man die Gabel zerlegt steht dort drin ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## evil_rider (11. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das heißt Quacksalber .
> 
> Und du lern mal verstehen und interpretieren.  Die sollst du traveln und gut is. Oder willst du unbedingt eine RST haben?



die muss ich nicht traveln, die gibt es alle mit 100mm serie.

und ja, warum nicht... muss ja nicht den einheitsbrei fahren den alle haben und/oder sich leisten können.

btw:
http://nds.wiktionary.org/wiki/Quacksalver


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

Na gut, wenn mans so aussprechen möchte .

Ob Einheitsbrei oder nicht ist doch egal, hauptsache es funzt wie es soll. Ob nun 10 oder 10.000 andere Leute die gleiche Gabel fahren, ist ziemlich wurscht. Oder möchtest du unbedingt den besonderen Hauch an Exklusivität genießen?


----------



## SnakeEye (12. August 2010)

Hi
So habe nun die SIS hinter mir und kann etwas über die Omega t-rl 100mm sagen. Funktioniert so gut wie garnicht! auf Trails hatte ich das Gefühl ich würde eine Starrgabel fahren. Schnelle Schläge von Wurzeln dämpft sie überhaupt nicht und auch größere langsamere Stöße steckt sie nur sehr wiederwilligweg! Mir ist schon klar das es sich bei dem Produkt um eine Gabel aus dem Günstig-Segment handelt, aber ein bissel arbeiten sollte sie schon! Wie gesagt EXTREM straff das Teil. Erst wenn man(n) sich mit seinem vollen Körpergewicht auf den Lenker lehnt (bei mir immerhin ca. 90KG) gibt es so etwas wie Dämpfung aber wer fährt schon so den Single-Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (12. August 2010)

Hatte ich auch-- TNL 100 

Das Eloxal löste sich an den Standrohren ab.
Buchsenspiel von einem knappen Zentimeter
Und schliesslich das Knallen das sie machte während sie einfederte...

Ich hab das Teil in den Laden zurückgegeben, die meinten 

Normal das sich das eloxal ablöst,
normal das das buchsenspiel hat nach nichtmal 9 monaten beutzung...

das knallen haben sie komplett ausser acht gelassen...

Momentan befindet sie sich laut Händler beim Hersteller, damit der überprüfen kann was damit ist...
Bald schon sechs wochen...
Ich bin mit dem Teil mehr als unzufrieden.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@ SnakeEye - bitte einschicken, das klingt nach einer Gabel die versehentlich durch die QC geschlüpft ist. Wenn das Wetter das zulässt die Gabel zum Händler bringen und der kann diese dann zu Paul Lange einschicken - bitte auch auf den Hinweis des RST EU Teams verweisen!

@ macmeagges - die Omega TnL ist *NICHT* für Dirt Jump oder sonstiges "Kunstradfahren" frei gegeben!! Bitte dies zu beachten. Asserdem ist der Einsatz einer Gabel mit Lockout im DJ Bereicht recht eigenartig. Knacken und Buchsenspiel von falsch eingesetztem Material - darauf brauchen wir hier wohl nicht wirklich näher einzugehen, oder?? 
Das veschwindende Eloxal ist keines, sondern eine spezielle Oberflächenbehandlung der Stahlstandrohre. Diese ist leider bekannt dafür (vor allem bei nicht allzu intensiver Pflege) recht schnell klein bei zu geben. Sorry für dieses Manko, das Problem haben jedoch viele Hersteller!
Übrigens ist deine aktuell verbaute Gabel auch nicht für DJ o.ä. frei gegeben - nur so zur Info 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## elTorito (12. August 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo elTorito,
> das klingt eher nach zu viel Zugspannung - der Kabelzug verdreht die kolbenstange der Druckstufe bis ganz zum Anschlag und somit zieht sich die Kolbenstange ein wenig fest -> Folge ist ein Klemmen des Kabelzuges.
> 
> Das könnte des Rätsels Lösung sein und somit wäre eine mimimale Lockerung des Seilzuges erforderlich.
> ...



Hola, 
Lockerung des Seilzuges, naja, habs probiert ;-) Hebel demontiert, am Dämpfer den Seilzug los gemacht, aber naja, der hebel (das silberne Teil) ist mir dabei in Zwei gebrochen (kann man das einzeln nach bestellen?)  Habs mit Sek. Kleber geklebt, da dieser beidseitig mit schraube fixiert ist ist der noch stabil genug, aber optisch nicht mehr schön (mal ganz abgesehen davon das der RST Remote Lock hebel eh nicht so schön ist ;-) 

Naja, also Selbsthilfe hat hier nichts gebracht, Rad weggebracht zum Händler, neuen Seilzug ziehen lassen, Lockout funzt wieder ordentlich. 

Was den Dauereinsatz angeht, Samstag gehts los auf meine erste Transalp, ich verlass mich auf die RST , sowie auch auf das andere Material . ))


----------



## macmaegges (12. August 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> @ macmeagges - die Omega TnL ist *NICHT* für Dirt Jump oder sonstiges "Kunstradfahren" frei gegeben!! Bitte dies zu beachten.
> Übrigens ist deine aktuell verbaute Gabel auch nicht für DJ o.ä. frei gegeben - nur so zur Info
> 
> Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.




Wurde nicht im DJ- und "Kunstradfahr-" einsatz gefahren.
Nur für Cross Country -  Dies stand da sogar noch drauf.

 Ich ging damals in "den" Laden und hatte selbst noch relativ wenig Ahnung von der Materie, da ich gerade angefangen hatte mich für das Radfahren/Mountainbiken zu interessieren. Fragte nach einer Gabel um auf Feldwegen eine Tour zu machen.  Erst kam die Dart 3 ins Gespräch, da ich diese aber schon kannte lehnte ich ab und wollte eine Gabel für etwas mehr Geld.
Dann wurde die Omega TNL 100 vorgeschlagen und eingebaut.
Das hat mich zzgl. Schaft und Einbau  170 Euro gekostet.

Nicht das ich besonders viel davon erwartet habe, aber meine Erwartungen wurden nicht mal annähernd erfüllt.


----------



## ollo (13. August 2010)

Nach Drei Tagen Hindelang mit der Storm Air, mal wieder ein paar Erfahrungen zu der Gabel.... die verbaute Storm Air ist ein Vorserienmodell welches ich Freundlicherweise von RST/ Stefan bekommen hatte, da meine erste so gar nicht richtig Federn wollte (der Fehler ist aber mittlerweile bekannt und behoben).....also ab mit der neuen Gabel nach Hindelang. 

Die Gabel habe ich einmal mit einem "passenden" 165 mm Federweg (DT Dämpfer) und "experimentellen" 200 mm Federweg (mit einem von Lord Helmchen umgeshimten Roco Coil) im Heck gefahren, gefallen hat sie mir mit beiden Federwegen, sowohl auf Tour mit schönen Singeltrails und Bergaufpassagen, genauso wie im einfach nur Runterballern, mit den 200 mm im Heck....die Gabel, obwohl zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einmal gefahren spricht sehr gut an, Knöpfe und Oberfläche ist nach wie vor Wertig und die Stufenweise Einstellung der Druckstufe, sehr "Hilfreich" wenn es mal nicht Flowig den Trail runter geht sonder eher Verblockt ist und die Gabel zwar Federn aber nicht so weg sacken soll. Die Druck- und Zugstufen Einsteller haben eine saubere leicht zu bedienende Rasterung. Die Änderung an der Druck- und Zugstufe sind gut zu "erkennen" (was bei meiner Durolux nicht der so der Fall ist), sprich auch ein unerfahrener sieht das nach der Verstellung sich auch was verstellt hat.  

Wenn RST diese Qualität in die Serie bekommt, wird die Storm Air mit Sicherheit eine Alternative zu den bekannten größen, zumal sich Ähnlichkeiten des Innen- und Außenlebens mit Manitou nicht wirklich von der Hand weisen lassen  

160 / 200 mm Fahrwerk


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. August 2010)

Hi macmaegges,

dennoch sieht die RST Omega in einem Bergamont Kiez nicht gerade nach einer XC Forke aus - vor allem nicht mit der Sattelstellung...
Deswegen unsere Vermutung nach naheliegendem Missbrauch.
Wir definieren Cross Country eher mit sportlichem Touren fahren ohne diverse Sprunghügel mitzunehmen... 
Die Maxxis High Roller sind jetzt aber nicht gerade bekannt für ihre exzellenten XC Eigenschaften...
Aber alles in allem scheint die Gabel ein Paar Pedale, diverse Säattel, ein Schaltwerk etc. überlebt zu haben 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## macmaegges (13. August 2010)

Aha, da wird man total auseinandergenommen... 
Pedale, Schaltwerk und Sattel leben noch.
Die Gabel wurde an dem Kiez nicht gefahren, ausser Arbeitsweg.
War in einem 43 Univega HT550 verbaut.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. August 2010)

Hallo macmaegges,

also auseinandernehmen wollen wir hier niemanden.

Durch den Trend der sich in den letzten Jahren abzeichnet, dass sehr viele Menschen sofort nach Garantieansprüchen schreien, auch wenn sie selber für den Materialdefekt verantworlich sind, macht einen jedoch vorsichtig.
Diese Leute dann daran zu erinnern wie es wirklich zu dem Schaden gekommen ist, ist meistens sehr heilsam ...

Was deine Omega anbetrifft: dass die Beschichtung nicht die wiederstandffähigste ist, haben wir bestätigt. Dies hat aber auch Vorteiel - man kann nach dem Zerlegen sehr leicht sehen, ob eine Gabel gesprungen orden ist 
Das zentimeterweise Buchsenspiel sammt "krachenden" Geräuschen kommt *nicht *durch normale Benutzung zu stande - was hier die Ursache sein könnte, ist eine gelöste Verschraubung der Gabel, die Standrohre krachen auf die untere Führungsbuchse... das ist eine Mutmaßung.
Dass die Gabel seit Wochen beim Hersteller ist, meint dein Händler. Die Gabeln gehen *nie* zum Hersteller, die Bearbeitungszeit wenn der Händler Reklamationen zu Paul Lange schickt, ist derzeit eine gute Woche...
Wahrscheinlich versauert die Gabel immer noch bei deinem Händler - sorry to say...

RST_Europe_Team - immer auf der hut


----------



## elTorito (2. September 2010)

Hola, 
zurück vom Alpencross ... 
die RST Air hat sich beim Alpencross gut gehalten , lediglich der Seilzug vom RemoteLock hat sich wieder gelöst/gelockert, so das die Gabel nicht mehr "voll" gesperrt werden konnte, was sonst noch so nervt ist wenn man den Lenker hochzieht wenn mal ein Hinderniss auftaucht, das die Gabel dann kurz verzögert mit einem Ruck anspricht, quasi kurz eintauchen, um Schwung zu holen, lenker hoch, und wenn der schon oben ist kommt kurz nichts und dann der ruck... weiß aber nicht ob das normal ist  oder ob diese geschmeidigt mit hoch kommen sollte, ohne so hauruckartig... 

Aber wie gesagt, bin froh das es die Gabel heil überstanden hat, weil vorab viele meinten die Gabel wäre unpassend für ein Alpenx... 

Nachdem ich dort oben aber einige Starrgabel MTB's gesehen habe, hab ich mir auch nur gedacht letztendlich egal mit was man darüber fährt, wo ein Wille  da ein Weg ) 

So, wie Spanne ich nun am besten den Seilzug nach? Unten wo der Bowdenzug zu Ende ist ist eine kleine Imbussschraube, diese Lösen und den Seilzug mit Zange rausziehen und Imbuss wieder Festschrauben? Macht man das besser mit 2 Leuten? Einer Schraubt, einer Zieht? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. September 2010)

auch wieder zurück aus Leogang, wer schon mal da war weiß was man da so alles machen kann 


Die RST hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht, ob auf Rumpeligen Trails oder auf Flowigen Abwärtsstrecken, immer gut bei der Sache und Pfluffig vom Anfang bis ende. An verblockten stellen wunderbar einstellbar über den Druckstufen Regler und lästiges nach pumpen oder Luftablassen währen der Touren entfiel.....ist schon eine feine Sache dieser Kleine Knopf  

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Dichtigkeit der Druckstufeneinheit. Ich hatte das Bike vor dem Urlaub eine kurze Zeit auf den Kopf gestellt und da "süfte" Oel aus. Das ganze ließ sich aber schnell mit etwas Dichtband beheben und war auch gleich Anlass das Oel zu wechseln und den Oelpegel wieder auf da Richtige Maß zu bringen.

Alles in allem ist die Storm Air eine tolle Alternative zu den bekannten verdächtigen, für einen sehr heißen Preis.   Wäre schön wenn RST Qualitativ diese Niveau hält und sich auch im 180 mm SC Bereich mit allen gängigen Schaft Maßen auf dem Deutschen Markt tummelt......also weiter so


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. September 2010)

@elTorito,

das Rucken kann daher kommen, dass die Gabel nach etwas Pflege der Abstreifringe ruft - sprich nach dem Entfernen des Drecks an den Standrohren etwas Brunox Deo (o.ä.) auf die Abstreifringe, ein paar mal Einfedern und dann das überflüssige Öl mitsamt dem abgelösten Schmutz wieder abwischen. Das kann ein paar mal wiederholt werden, bis auch der letzte Schmutz entfernt ist!
Diese Prozedur lohnt sich bei jeder Federgabel, egal welcher Herkunft 

Den Seilzug spannen ist nicht schwer.
Man hat zur Klemmung des Zuges eine *1,5mm Inbus* Madenschraube auf dem "Drehteller", welcher die Sperrung der gabel ermöglicht.
Wenn man die Madenschraube löstbraucht man den Zug nur an den Drehteller heranziehen, um ein unabsichtliches Verstellen zu verhindern. 
Der Drehteller kann dann manuell um ein paar Grad gegen den Uhrzeigersinn verdreht werden (der Zug wird somit gesperrt) und das Lockout sollte wieder einwandfrei zur Verfügung stehen.
Ansonsten macht das auch der Händler, vor allem weil ein 1,5mm Inbus benötigt wird 

@ollo: danke für den kleinen Bericht - wenn wir nur mal wieder aufs Rad kommen würden 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2010)

Ein 1.5er Inbus sollte an sich zum Standardrepertoire gehören.

Brunox Deo ist *genau* der gleiche Schmodder wie normales Brunox (es gibt hier einen Thread, in dem ein Chemiker beides in ein Massenspektrometer geschmissen hat - das Resultat war eindeutig) und hat *gar nix* an Federkomponenten verloren. Wenn schmieren oder säubern, dann mit Gabel- oder Motoröl! Brunox verdrängt das Öl auf den Standrohren und schmiert nur kurz - so lange, bis es verflogen ist. Danach sind die Standrohre trocken. Brunox, egal ob Deo oder nicht, und WD40 also nur zum Rostlösen oÄ benutzen!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. September 2010)

Gut zu wissen - so sieht BRUNOX Marketing aus 

Dann eben dünnes Gabelöl...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## gripir (15. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ein 1.5er Inbus sollte an sich zum Standardrepertoire gehören.
> 
> Brunox Deo ist *genau* der gleiche Schmodder wie normales Brunox (es gibt hier einen Thread, in dem ein Chemiker beides in ein Massenspektrometer geschmissen hat - das Resultat war eindeutig) und hat *gar nix* an Federkomponenten verloren. Wenn schmieren oder säubern, dann mit Gabel- oder Motoröl! Brunox verdrängt das Öl auf den Standrohren und schmiert nur kurz - so lange, bis es verflogen ist. Danach sind die Standrohre trocken. Brunox, egal ob Deo oder nicht, und WD40 also nur zum Rostlösen oÄ benutzen!



Welches Öl kannst du denn dann empfehlen?
Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. September 2010)

An sich ist es egal. Ich nehme 10W30 Motoröl, weil ich halt einen ganzen Liter davon habe. Man kann genau so gut Gabelöl nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roselli (26. März 2011)

habt ihr mal das genaue gewicht der f1rst platimun mit cati???


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. März 2011)

Hallo roselli,

die Gabel wiegt mit ungekürtem 260mm Schaft und Cantisockeln 1560g - ist somit recht leicht und bietet gute Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Mit Remote Lockout wird die gabel dann aber schon etwas schwerer - wer den nicht braucht, hat ein etwas leichteres & "cleaneres" Bike.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## elTorito (4. April 2011)

Moin, 

meine RST First Air ist jetzt 1 Jahr und hat 4000 km und 46800 hm hinter sich, ist aktuell etwas weich geworden, und Remote Lock Hebel ist mir schon wieder abgebrochen (2te mal jetzt). 
Das Rad ist mir unglücklicherweise direkt auf den Hebel gefallen und den hats komplett zerlegt, gibts vielleicht einen anderen Hebel der nicht so weit nach oben steht, oder etwas robuster ist, sich vielleicht auch etwas dezenter platzieren läßt? 

Sollte ich vor mein Alpencross dies Jahr die Gabel nochmal warten lassen? Muss die dafür eingeschickt werden? 

Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. April 2011)

Hallo elTorito,

die Gabel sollte auf jeden fall immer mal wieder eine Wartung erfahren - in dem Fall mit 4000Km und zahllosen Hm wird es schon Zeit - grundsätzlich geben wir etwas striktere Wartungsintervalle vor...
Den Service für RST in Deutschland macht auf jeden Fall die Firma Shock Therapy http://www.shock-therapy.com/
Vor einem Alpencross macht die erst recht sinn, denn eine verschlissene Dichtung und damit verbunden einen Luftverlust kann schnell einen Alpencross beenden. Und das tut dann richtig weh - nach all den Vorbeireitungen und dem Training an so etwas zu scheitern!
Wegen des Lockout können wir den RST RL Hebel "anbieten".
Vielleicht lässt sich der etwas günstiger platzieren...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. April 2011)

Hat die firma est eigentlich eine 180mm Gabel im Angebot,welche günstig ist und gut arbeitet?wäre eventuell ja mal eine möglichkeit.


----------



## elTorito (4. April 2011)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo elTorito,
> 
> die Gabel sollte auf jeden fall immer mal wieder eine Wartung erfahren - in dem Fall mit 4000Km und zahllosen Hm wird es schon Zeit - grundsätzlich geben wir etwas striktere Wartungsintervalle vor...
> Den Service für RST in Deutschland macht auf jeden Fall die Firma Shock Therapy http://www.shock-therapy.com/
> ...



Der RST RL Hebel ist dieser hier? 






Das Führungskabel kann ich vom alten Hebel nehmen? 

@Wartung:
Shock Therapy... hmm.. und wie läuft das ab? Infos finde ich dort keine. Muss ich die Gabel da einschicken? Macht der Radhändler das? Läuft das zügig ab, nicht das man 3 Wochen ohne Gabel da steht (Hab nur das eine Bike )

Danke


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (5. April 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal mein Feedback und meine Fragen zur Omega T-RL  100mm hier reinschreiben. Ich fahre die Gabel jetzt seit Juli 2010 an  meinem Focus Cypress Disc. Ich fahre damit zur Schule, mache Touren mit  hohem Singletrailgehalt, ein kleiner Drop um die 50cm ist  zugegebenermaßen auch mal drin. Mit Ausrüstung wiege ich etwa 57kg.

Feedback:
Die Gabel nutzt bei Drops max. 70mm Federweg, bei Steilstufen schlägt  sie schnell durch. Bei kleineren Schlägen (z.B. auf Wiesen) und  schnellen Schlägen a la Wurzelteppich kann man sie vergessen, selbst  wenn man sich auf den Lenker stemmt nutzt sie nur 1-2cm. Im  Normalbetrieb habe ich etwa 5cm Federweg zur Verfügung. 
Bis jetzt hatte sie noch keine Defekte, abgesehen das sich der Lack bei den Tauchrohren abnutzt.
Das ärgert mich schon, da mein Rad so zwei Jahre älter aussieht, was dem  Preis bei einem eventl. Weiterverkauf bestimmt nicht sehr zuträglich  ist.
Außerdem wurde sie mit Remote-Lockouthebel am Lenker geliefert, der  schon nach zwei Monaten abgebrochen ist. Der Händler meinte, einen  normales Lockout an der Gabel würde es nicht geben. Der neue Hebel am  Lenker hakelt jetzt schon wieder, was ziemlich nervt. Also: Auch einen  normales Lockout zur Verfügung stellen.

Alles in einem ist die Gabel für ein Einsteiggerrad ganz in Ordnung.
Trozdem, wenn mann etwas mehr Geld ausgeben will sollte man sich eine Luftgabel wie z.B. die Manitou Slate ans Fahrrad bauen.

Fragen:

1. Kann ich die Gabel auch mit normalen Kettenöl schmieren?

2. Kann ich einen Ölwechsel selber durchführen und wie funktioniert das  dann?

3. Irgendwelche Tuning-Tipps?

In eine neue Gabel habe ich nur deshalb noch nichts investiert, weil ich  auf ein gutes Fully spare. Zwar genügt das Hartail im Moment noch  meinen Ansprüchen, doch werde ich auf Wurzel- und Steinteppichen, die  bei meinen Touren eine großen Teil einnehmen, schon arg durchgeschütelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Übrigens, kann mir jemand erklären was genau dieses RL, RLC, RC etc. angibt? Das steht ja bei den Luftgabeln dabei.

Gruß, Moritz


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. April 2011)

Anti-fully Fraktion!Hardtails mit mehr als 120mm federweg machen Spaß und Schulen die fahrtechnik...
Das problem hatte ich aber mit meine est capa ml auch,eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen.viel zu bockig,zu wenig federwegsausnutzung etc...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. April 2011)

Hi Ghost_Geobiker,

wenn die (Stahlfeder-)Gabeln Ihren Federweg nicht ausnutzen dann gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Optionen:

a) Fahrer muss deutlich an Gewicht zulegen 

b) Stahlfeder muss gegen eine weichere getauscht werden

Wir persönlich halten die Variante b) für die praktikablere. und es kostet auch weder die Welt noch ist eine großer Aufwand vonnöten.

Ein HT mit > 120mm Federweg macht nur Sinn wenn die Geometrie passt; auf jeden Fall verzeiht so ein Bike fahrfehler deutlich schlechter als ein vollgefedertes Rad.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.



Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Anti-fully Fraktion!Hardtails mit mehr als 120mm federweg machen Spaß und Schulen die fahrtechnik...
> Das problem hatte ich aber mit meine est capa ml auch,eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen.viel zu bockig,zu wenig federwegsausnutzung etc...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. April 2011)

Hallo elTorrito,







Das ist der aktuelle Hebel - alle Kleinteile können weiter benutzt werden.

@ Shocktherapy: ja, die Gabel muss zu den Jungs von ST geschickt werden, die können dann Schmierung, Ölwechsel und Diechtungen machen / prüfen.
Was die Durchlaufzeit bei ST angeht, können wir leider nichts genaues sagen - einfach mal dort anrufen...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.



elTorito schrieb:


> Der RST RL Hebel ist dieser hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. April 2011)

Hi Ghost_Geobiker,

RST hat einige Gabeln im Protfolio - angefangen mit der Upside Down Gabel RST Sigma mit 203mm FW, über die 180mm Doppelbrückengabel R-One (R-1), Strom 180 Single Crown.

Siehe auch: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/product/product.jsp

Über Paul Lange sind derzeit aber nur die RST Sigma, sowie die R-One als >= 180mm Gabeln erhältlich.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.



Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Hat die firma est eigentlich eine 180mm Gabel im Angebot,welche günstig ist und gut arbeitet?wäre eventuell ja mal eine möglichkeit.


----------



## Manfred-T (13. April 2011)

Moin, moin,

Ende Dezember 2010 bestellte ich mir im Versandhandel eine F1RST Platinum. Im Januar 2011 baute ich mir ein MTB auf, für das ich die Gabel verwendete. Ich pumpte 9 bar Luft auf die Gabel. Mitte Februar verwendete ich das MTB zum ersten und einzigsten mal für eine 70 km Tour auf der Straße und in leichtem Gelände. Seitdem benutzte ich das MTB nicht, da ich leidenschaftlicher Rennradler bin. Gestern wollte ich MTB radeln und stellte fest, dass die Gabel in sich zusammengesackt war. Luftdruck der Gabel gleich null! Ich versuchte die Luft aufzupumpen. Bei 5 bar machte die Gabel zischende Geräusche. Der Staubschutzring hob sich an und die Luft entwich aus der Gabel. 
Das MTB hatte nach der ersten Benutzung ca. 8 Wochen gestanden. Kann sich die Gabel "kaputtstehen"? Ist die Gabel defekt, oder was muss ich machen, damit die Druckluft nicht entweicht?
Falls die Gabel defekt ist - wie erreiche ich eine schnelle Reklamationsabwicklung?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. April 2011)

Hallo Manfred-T,

die Gabel muss ein *Fachhändler* mit der *Rechnungskopie* an die Firma *Paul Lange* schicken, *z.Hd. der QC*. Die Gabel wird dann geprüft.
Der Luftverlust kann unter Umständen durch eine defekte Dichtung hervogerufen sein - die Dichtungen müssen in der Produktion beizeiten über Gewinde drüber, durch die Fettpackung der Montage sind diese Defekte am Anfang gedichtet. Mit der Zeit entweicht die Luft langsam aber sicher, neue Dichtungen sind unerlässlich.
Schade das die Erfahrung jetzt gleich zu Anfang so negativ war...

PS.: die Gabel mit dem u.U. Schreiben hier im Forum ergänzen - dann kann schneller reagiert werden.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

